# White Frillback's eyes



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

OK, I just got my first baby frillback almost grown up. White Frillbacks must have the red eyes for show, black eyes will be disqualified. My baby has darker eyes than the parents, but not the bull eyes like all my homers. Will the eyes get lighter or darker as the young gets older or what I got is what I got?

Tony


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Big T said:


> OK, I just got my first baby frillback almost grown up. White Frillbacks must have the red eyes for show, black eyes will be disqualified. My baby has darker eyes than the parents, but not the bull eyes like all my homers. Will the eyes get lighter or darker as the young gets older or what I got is what I got?
> 
> Tony


from what I remember it takes awhile for the orange or reddish eye to show when they age.. how long I can not remember.. I think they also look at the pupil...a "cracked eye" which I think is a dark spot on the red part can cause points to come off.. I think..a lot of help I was...lol.. but all my white frills have dark orange eyes eventually..


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have my first baby white crested frillback, too. He's six weeks old and I can now see his eyes becoming orange like his parents but only in the light. They were black before. Hope that helps!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Will you guys show your frillbacks? I hope so!
Only 15 points given to the whole head (including the eyes), 50 points for the CURLS!!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> I have my first baby white crested frillback, too. He's six weeks old and I can now see his eyes becoming orange like his parents but only in the light. They were black before. Hope that helps!


Yes it does, Thanks.

Tony


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

In general, all colours on a young pigeon take their time to settle down, and this includes eyes, beak, and legs...


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Are The Parents White? Do You Know There Back Ground Of Breeding? Why I Ask Some Whites Are Actually Grizzles That Are Washed Out Of Color . I Know There Are Whites And Grizzles In Frillbacks It Just Another Possibilty


----------

